# Hey Evanescence Fans, What’s the Most Goth Thing You’ve Ever Done



## CatParty (Apr 13, 2018)

https://noisey.vice.com/en_us/article/59jkgb/evanescence-fans-london-most-goth-thing-2018

As weird, hormonal teenagers we all had a few creative coping mechanisms. That could have meant learning to summon the devil from an old book you found, writing horrible poetry in your diary and then setting it on fire and flinging it out the window or letting your friend pierce your nose with a dubious safety pin at 3AM on a Tuesday. It’s fine. Finding ways to express your angst in whatever way you choose, as long as you don’t hurt anybody, is necessary. It’s healthy—or so I’ve told myself a few times.


Of course, these modes of expression don’t always end at the age of 19. Goths, for instance, are perhaps the most widely misunderstood and creative group of people when it comes to regularly doing unusual shit in the name of catharsis and fun. Foregoing pogoing and externalized anger, and instead embracing the more theatrical, dark side of life, most us black-clad creatures prefer to just be chill, while also exercising some unashamed self-expression in a non-judgmental setting. But what exactly _is_ the ultimate goth expression? Is it reading poetry while drinking red wine in a cemetery during a full moon? Is it pentagrams? Is it picking flowers while petting black kittens? Is it crying? What _is it_?

To answer this question, I decided to hang around outside London’s Hammersmith Apollo before an Evanescence show in order to ask fans in the queue about the “most goth” thing they’ve ever done. No angst is complete without a soundtrack, and for anyone growing up during the early 2000s, that meant a fresh wave of new metal, goth and emo bands that hit that spot of soul-crushing sadness just right, and Evanescence stood right on the crest of that wave. So if anyone would have done some seriously goth shit, it would be their fans, right?

Noisey: Hey Sky, you’re looking pretty glittery. That’s not very goth—but what’s the gothest thing you’ve ever done? 
Sky: Sleeping in a cemetery. 

Oh. Tell me more?
I was, like, 17—it was my friends birthday, and we were all goths, metalheads and punks—so we decided to get drunk, which we did. We were too far to go anywhere, to go home, or go clubbing, so we decided the party was in the cemetery, and we slept on the graves. It was pretty illegal, but kind of fun as well. We were just cold to the bone.

Now that your style has changed a bit, do you think you still keep some of your teen goth within?
Of course I do! You can’t really forget it—it’s always there. Even if I’m wearing a casual suit, I wear a choker, it doesn’t matter if it’s goth, it’s still part of me, as a way to express myself. I even have an Evanescence tattoo—I actually sent it to Amy when I got it done and she replied on Twitter. I also started doing makeup because of being goth—black lips, black eyes, no blending at all. I shaved my eyebrows to zero, drew them up to my forehead, trying some dark looks, then I realized I could do more, and started learning more and more, and now I’m teaching and working on it. 

So goth took you on your career path! That’s amazing, thank you Sky.

EMMA, 29 AND VICKY, 33

Hey, you look pretty goth. What’s the gothest thing you’ve ever done?
Vicky: I got my clit pierced on my lunch break. I also then became a body piercer.

Emma: I think the time that I felt the most goth was when I was at Whitby, for the gothic weekend. I went there and was just amongst a sea of black. 

That sounds amazing. Anything else?
Vicky: I think that the funniest moment of you [Emma] being a goth was when you were at Milton Keynes train station—and you were gothed up to the nines. We’re talking the studs that stuck out of all of her piercings. And there was a really old lady that was struggling, trying to get on the train with two crutches and a suitcase. And in the most English posh accent ever, Emma goes “would you like some help with that, my love?” 


Emma: The lady looked petrified. I think she thought I was going to throw her under the train or something. She looked like she was going to die on that exact moment.

My favorite thing is when people are actually surprised that you’re nice.
Vicky: Yeah, you hold doors open for them and they look at you as if to say “are you gonna rob me”.

Emma: As a teenager, I had the full cloak and everything. Bless my mother, she made a crushed velvet cloak for me with purple lining because all of the ones in the shops only had red lining. I got the shit ripped out of me for it, but I’d just be like “I look so dramatic,” I’m walking, the wind is blowing, I’m billowing. I don’t care about anything else.

The best type of goth. Thanks guys, enjoy the show!

MARJORIE, 29 AND GIOVANNA, 27


Noisey: It's three hours before the concert and you’re already at the venue. Is this the gothest thing you’ve ever done?
Marjorie: No. When I was 16, in my hometown back in Brazil, Curitiba, there was a place where all people who are into rock music would gather. So everyone had a phase where they’d dress very goth—with the make-up, long coat. I actually got one done for me especially on the same style as Neo, from _The Matrix_. So we’d all gather round there, buy cheap wine, and head off, school-trip style, to the cemetery. 

Giovanna: I’ve always been a coward so, being honest—graveyards, that kind of stuff, I never did. But I always loved weird outfits. I’d go to school at 7AM wearing the long skirt, combat boots… I’d cut curtains to get skirts made because there were some amazing fabrics out there.


No poetry, witchcraft or anything of the sort?
Giovanna: Nah—that kind of stuff you’re always curious about, up until when you notice it’s kinda serious, then you step back because you’re not sure what you’re messing with.

Marjorie: Yeah, I had loads of Wiccan friends, but I never went into it personally. It’s that phase of figuring out the stuff you want, really.

Right. Thanks guys!

STEPH, 27 AND “MUM,” 58


Noisey: Hey you two, what’s the gothest thing you’ve ever done? 
Steph: I don’t know, I’ve never bitten a bat’s head off or anything like that. 

Mum: Having her *points* was the gothest thing I’ve ever done.

Any graveyard hangouts? Seems to be a trend today.
Steph: None of that... I went to the Isle of Wight by myself once, to see The Cure. That was pretty cool, and I dressed up as Robert Smith. And I don’t like travelling by myself, so I thought that was pretty rebellious. 

It is! What does being “goth” mean to you?
Steph: Goth to me means being yourself and being comfortable in your own skin, following your own path. I’ve never really met any goths who were doing it because of their friends. It’s always been quite an individual thing. And that’s really fucking cool!

When did you get into it?
Mum: You’re really not that gothy, are you, you’re just who you are. 

Steph: Yeah mum always says I’m not really a goth—it’s been like this since I was a teenager, and I’ve also always liked piercings and had naturally black hair, so it’s seemed like the way to go.


Mum: And she’s nocturnal! 

Would you say goth is dead?
Steph: Not at all, if anything it’s just evolved. I mean, like my mum said, she wouldn’t really class me as goth, but other people would, so I think maybe that stereotypical “Satanist goth” look might be a bit dead, but I think the attitude is still there. You don’t have to wear all black, you can have streaks of colour. It’s more of a culture than just how you dress. 

That’s true. Thanks Steph and mum.

DYLAN, 19, KAREN, 54, AND CONNOR, 25


Noisey: Woah, two generations of eyeliner! What’s the gothest thing you’ve ever done?
Karen: Probably years ago, going to a local festival when I was still living in Luton and goth was quite thin and new on the ground. Me and my friends all wore see-through long lace dresses, fake blood and fangs. But this is back in the 80s, so that was quite “out there”—of course it’s developed since.

Dylan: I think the gothest thing I’ve ever done was paint my nails black. That’s it, really.

Connor: Passed out on a badly-drawn pentagram on the floor?

Oh . Care to give the backstory, Connor?
Connor: Too much alcohol.

Karen: That wasn’t at the hellfire caves, right?

Dylan: Not drinking to Satan, are we?

What does goth mean to you?
Karen: I wouldn’t say I’m really goth anymore, but back then, I think it was a way to express yourself, and a way to visually put out how you really felt inside. Especially for women because it meant we could look really different, we didn’t have to be standing by a load of guys, we were independent. For me, going back during the early 80s, that was a real high for us girls. It was thanks to punk that that happened.


Do you think goth is dead now? 
Karen: No—I think it goes underground for a while, but you see it pop its head up again. People want to embrace that dark side, and I think it’s really healthy. I can’t see it going it anywhere.

Dylan: I think it’s too unique.

Being raised on alternative fashion, do you feel you had a similar drive to the one your mum is describing?
Dylan: Yeah, I think so. I feel comfortable wearing black clothes. I really hope it doesn’t die out—I feel like in some areas of society, in my generation anyway, it’s more about hip-hop nowadays. It’s rare you come across someone like us. In my mum’s generation it was very big, very new. But because there are newer things coming out, people are driven to them, instead of this. But I hope it doesn’t go away.

ROCKY, 29




Noisey: So Rocky—you’re looking pretty goth. What was the gothest thing you’ve ever done?
Rocky: Probably going to a goth halloween party? That was kind of fun. Everyone was dressed up in a non-goofy way. Like actual scary—what you’re meant to be on Halloween.

And what did you guys do? Films? Rituals?
We just went there covered in fake blood. That’s it really.

Fair enough. What about witchcraft and stuff?
I did actually study a bit of paganism and witchcraft. It was quite interesting when I was younger, I haven’t done it in a while now. But it was interesting, because when people think about paganism, witchcraft, it’s not what they think it is. It’s more about positivity, healing, and promoting peace. It’s not a bad thing. I’m quite a happy goth.


Would you say that goth is dead?
It is a bit less out there now, because most people think of goth as being Satanic, killing people, suicide, sacrificing animals to whoever, and it’s not. 

Only a little. On weekends.

HANNAH, 23 AND ASHLEY, 22


Noisey: So, you were just saying that you live across from a graveyard?
Ashley: Yeah! We used to go to the fish and chip shop and eat our dinner in the graveyard.

Hannah: And do Easter egg hunts there! And have water balloon fights! 

Ashley: And we once snuck in there at night just to hang out for a bit. 

That is pretty goth indeed. How did you feel when you were doing that?
Ashley: I don’t know, this is when we were like...14? But I still kind of do that sort of stuff.

Hannah: I still live across the road, so. There’s a house inside and I keep saying I’m going to buy it.

What happens when you buy a house in a graveyard?
Hannah: You basically just live… in the graveyard.

Do you plan to outgoth that anytime soon, or are those days behind you?
Ashley: I mean, we’re normally in bed by 10PM. Today is the exception. I’d rather just sit in my room with a glass of red wine.

Hannah: Or a cup of tea. And just watch _American Horror Story_.

What does goth mean to you?
Ashley: My mum got me into Evanescence when I was like eight years old, so this is my all-time favourite band. I dyed my hair black when I was in primary school, and since then I’ve been like “this is the way for me.” Everyone kept saying it was a phase, and that I’d grow out of it eventually, but I never did that. 


Hannah: Goth to me means her. My best friend.

That’s really sweet. I’m going to write a poem about it.


----------



## Clintonberg (Apr 13, 2018)

Didn't read but I'm sure it has something to do with that Harry Potter fanfic.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm clinically depressed, that's pretty goth I guess


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 13, 2018)

Does dating someone who has a bikini top made out of two human skulls count?


----------



## MrTroll (Apr 13, 2018)

I listened to Skinny Puppy and Ministry for a brief but dark period of time in my sophomore year of HS.

I've mellowed out a lot since then.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 13, 2018)

I didn't know evanescence was still around.


----------



## escapegoat (Apr 13, 2018)

Evanescence was goth?


----------



## captn_kettle (Apr 13, 2018)

They should have interviewed vordrak.


----------



## Dizzydent (Apr 13, 2018)

Most goth thing I ever did was probably going to an evanescence concert in Toronto.  I was like 17 and had my girlfriend stand on my feet so she could see above everyone's heads to see the stage. I held her the whole concert so no one could knock her down. It's actually one of my sweetest memories from half my life ago. Guess I'm not very goth


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 14, 2018)

I wear black underwear a lot. 

I also used to wear a wallet chain thats pretty goth.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Apr 14, 2018)

> *What’s the Most Goth Thing You’ve Ever Done*


invade rome


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Apr 17, 2018)

Made a summoning circle out of hotsauce and ketchup,blasted ominous chanting on Youtube, and tried to summon Satan.

We even filmed it. 



Current me has a Satanic Temple membership card in my wallet.


----------



## Figuratively Stalin (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm so goth I shit bats.


----------



## Florence (Apr 18, 2018)

I was forced to sign a non-disclosure agreement preventing me from mentioning E********** or anything related to E********** ever again.

> t. Samuel Collingwood Smith


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Apr 18, 2018)

i listened to welcome to the black parade on the radio two times

i also wear black pants everyday


----------



## Ido (Apr 19, 2018)

I can recite most of the first paragraph of the My Immortal fanfic from memory.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 19, 2018)

I've read Vathek and The Castle of Otranto.

Related to thread title, is Amy Lee still hot or did she age terribly? Literally the only thing I remember about Evanescence is their singer being hot as hell. Reminded me of Audrey Horne from Twin Peaks.


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 19, 2018)

escapegoat said:


> Evanescence was goth?



At most they were Walmart goth.


----------



## Vincenzo Valentino (Apr 19, 2018)

Remove 2 ribs to suck my own dick.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Apr 19, 2018)

Once I smoked a cig to show how non-conformist I am. Fuck you posers, I’m a rebel.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 19, 2018)

But what if it was _Invader Zim_ that turned me goth?

Within Temptation is better, anyway.


----------



## Very Clever Nickname (Apr 19, 2018)

I woke up inside.


----------



## Hui (Apr 19, 2018)

By goth do you mean fat?


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 19, 2018)

im so goth that im just too goth even for the goths. not even my wallet chain and black clothes are goth enough for me



escapegoat said:


> Evanescence was goth?



Yeah more like nu metal/"modern" rock


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Oct 5, 2020)

This thread is so old but whatever, one time I was bored and decided to visit a random nearby cemetery


----------



## A Grey Cat (Dec 18, 2020)

carved the word "HATE," in all caps into my arm with a bowie knife then cauterized the cuts with a Marlboro cigarette


----------



## Absolutego (Dec 18, 2020)

Clintonberg said:


> Didn't read but I'm sure it has something to do with that Harry Potter fanfic.


Dat's GOFF u pr3p!!! (geddit lol?)


----------



## jimsterlingspronoun (Dec 19, 2020)

bought their first two CDs, and boy was the second awful, and anything after that . Thays about Goth as i got unless wearing a black t-shirt counts.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Dec 19, 2020)

I considered having my butthole darkened but I lost the coupon so I just went to Arby's instead. I feel good about the choice I made.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 19, 2020)

I listened to the entire _Floodland _album in one sitting while dressed in a black T-shirt and black pants.

Never watched Invader Zim and I've only been to Hot Topic twice, so I still probably don't qualify for my Goth card.


----------



## Some JERK (Dec 19, 2020)

I've hung out and drank in Goth clubs in Los Angeles. Nice people. They dance weird.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Dec 19, 2020)

I've fucked a goth, does that count?


----------



## Happy Fish (Dec 19, 2020)

WAKE ME UP


----------



## TurdFondler (Dec 19, 2020)

Railed ecstacy and danced with girls wearing vinyl bodysuits and biohazard goggles at a warehouse rave. 

Cybergoths still goths


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Dec 19, 2020)

Happy Fish said:


> WAKE ME UP


WAKE ME UP INSIDE


----------



## not william stenchever (Dec 19, 2020)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> WAKE ME UP INSIDE


CAN'T WAKE UP

Obligatory:


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 19, 2020)

Smoked Djarum Black clove cigarettes. because even my tobacco had to be black and goth.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 19, 2020)

Listening to Evanescence and make Demon and Vampire OC's as a teenager. Oh and make a Gothic Lolita OC that loves her laptop.


----------



## Luminous47 (Jan 4, 2021)

Watch “My Immortal” fan vids, draw a drawing of two anime teens going on a school shooting(Randy Stair?) and one of Adam Lanza being impaled by a sword, and listen to “Sugar, Were goin down” and “The Middle” on repeat.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 4, 2021)

Oh yeah, this band existed once.

They were lame.


----------



## OrionBalls (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm so goth, I decided to post on a necro thread. I didn't necro it myself, that's icky. But I definitely wore my good pleather and smoked my Djarum Blacks when I posted, here.
E-


----------



## Haramburger (Jan 4, 2021)

The Fifth Waltz said:


> Made a summoning circle out of hotsauce and ketchup,blasted ominous chanting on Youtube, and tried to summon Satan.
> 
> We even filmed it.
> 
> ...


The foil's a nice touch, now show us your Erisian pope card



MG 620 said:


> At most they were Walmart goth.


They were marketed as a Christian band for their first album, and Amy Lee tried to distance themselves from that from the second album onward. They currently claim to be secular, even though Amy is a Christian and they had a song about suicide.

I guess if you consider goth is about being unsure about your identity and trying a bunch of different things to figure yourself out, then yes Evanescence is very goth.


----------



## Fools Idol (Jan 4, 2021)

There was that time me and the boys burned a farm house down with that faggot Valens in it. Good times.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 4, 2021)

I tried to pierce my own nipple with a needle. It didn't work out.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jan 16, 2021)

Orion Balls Deux said:


> I'm so goth, I decided to post on a necro thread. I didn't necro it myself, that's icky. But I definitely wore my good pleather and smoked my Djarum Blacks when I posted, here.
> E-



Based and Eldrtich-pilled



Fools Idol said:


> There was that time me and the boys burned a farm house down with that faggot Valens in it. Good times.



Valens was such a conformist poser. 

Hell, the Eastern Roman Empire is full of conformist poser preppy douchebags.

Of course, there was that time me, Siouxsie Sioux, Andrew Eldritch, Misa Amane, Tim Burton, Mark Rein-Hagen, and Theodoric the Great got all jacked up on absinthe, crystal meth, and Djarum Black clove cigarettes before burning down the Hot Topic.


----------



## OrionBalls (Jan 16, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Based and Eldrtich-pilled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legit most goth moment: We all went to the goth night (there was no designated club for it, but they got Saturday nights in the basement at the local) leaned around on the pool tables, watched the live band behind a cage while slightly leaning back and forth in rythmic style. Then we got really high from some random favours passed out by the local vampire, and spent the night from two til dawn playing a homebrew tabletop someone came up with. Rinse and repeat the following week.


----------



## Bees (Feb 8, 2021)

I tried so hard to like any Siouxsie song but Christine and ended up just lying about it. Which made me feel lame and depressed. That's my gothiest.


----------



## shank (Feb 8, 2021)

Owned basically all of New Order and Depeche Mode's discographies, and hung out with more than one dude that kinda reminds me of KingCobraJFS but marginally cleaner.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 8, 2021)

I DIED AND WAS SUMMONED BACK TO THE LIVING WORLD BY MY GOTH FRIENDS WHO PERFORMED A NECROMANTIC RITUAL


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Feb 9, 2021)

I wrote a Vampire Chronicles fanfiction in high school.



The Shadow said:


> I've read Vathek and The Castle of Otranto.
> 
> Related to thread title, is *Amy Lee still hot or did she age terribly?* Literally the only thing I remember about Evanescence is their singer being hot as hell. Reminded me of Audrey Horne from Twin Peaks.


She aged horribly.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 9, 2021)

Troonologist PhD said:


> I wrote a Vampire Chronicles fanfiction in high school.
> 
> 
> She aged horribly.



I always thought it was funny that Anne Rice banned fanfiction of her work.


----------



## Your NSA Handler (Feb 9, 2021)

Troonologist PhD said:


> She aged horribly.


I don't understand how someone can age that badly. She didn't even seem like a burnout type, so my only guess is she lost the genetic lottery _hard_. Because holy shit, by the time she was 28 she looked like she was 40, and now that she's actually 40 she looks like a skinsuit.


----------



## TiggerNits (Feb 9, 2021)

I banged a goth chick once. I wouldn't advise it, smelled like cloves, patchouli and her bush was unkempt. Also her ass was so white it could have damaged my retinas


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 9, 2021)

Accidentally cut myself with a knife preparing food.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Feb 10, 2021)

I feel bad because I always thought the whole thing was corny even though I liked the music.  I was more into the grunge look.  The most goth thing about me is Type O Negative is one of my favorite bands ever.


----------



## Rozzy (Feb 10, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Zebedee (Feb 13, 2021)

Not necessarily goth, but I got into and still enjoy reading about occultist shit. The key of Solomon books are weird, but interesting.

After gaining a small degree of common sense I decided at some point to toss them, as it’s obviously complete garbage.


----------



## Enoby Way (Feb 13, 2021)

TiggerNits said:


> I banged a goth chick once. I wouldn't advise it, smelled like cloves, patchouli and her bush was unkempt. Also her ass was so white it could have damaged my retinas



She would have taken that last one as a compliment.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 13, 2021)

Drunk and Pour said:


> I feel bad because I always thought the whole thing was corny even though I liked the music.  I was more into the grunge look.  The most goth thing about me is Type O Negative is one of my favorite bands ever.


Type O Negative is a fucking good band.

Honestly goths were usually pretty OK people in my experience, just weird and sort of cringy.


----------



## Zebedee (Feb 13, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> Type O Negative is a fucking good band.
> 
> Honestly goths were usually pretty OK people in my experience, just weird and sort of cringy.


They’re a friendly enough bunch, I’ve never come across one that I didn’t like. A lot of them are complete teddy bears, which is a stark contrast to their appearance.


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Feb 13, 2021)

not william stenchever said:


> CAN'T WAKE UP



S A V E  M E


----------



## KittyGremlin (Feb 13, 2021)

I don't even know what Evan Essence is but I once cut my finger while opening a bottle of non alcoholic beer so I guess I'm pretty hardcore


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Feb 13, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> I don't even know what Evan Essence is but I once cut my finger while opening a bottle of non alcoholic beer so I guess I'm pretty hardcore


Unless you were a specific age in 2003-2006 the band means nothing to you. You will never have your mind blown when you first discover that the song "Wake me up Inside" is actually titled "Bring Me to Life".


----------



## Caddchef (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Feb 14, 2021)

Make a super unique Naruto AMV using the Rock Lee and Gaara fight scene and My Tourniquet. Liek so goffik and sugoii desuuuuuuuuuuu nee


----------



## The best and greatest (Feb 14, 2021)

I light my house exclusively  with red candles and perfume my abode exclusively with dragonblood incense


----------



## Mal0 (Feb 21, 2021)

Had my mom take me to get my ears pierced at Claire's, since she didn't want me to go to anywhere were "degenerates" go. Aka piercing shops, tattoo parlors, kiosks at the mall where you can get your ears pierces, et cetera.

For reference, imagine an emo 13 year old with black clothes, eyeliner walking into this store with his mom. Ah the things you did to date the goth girls.


----------



## Your NSA Handler (Feb 21, 2021)

Cold Brew said:


> Ah the things you did to date the goth girls.


Did it work?


----------



## Mal0 (Feb 21, 2021)

Your NSA Handler said:


> Did it work?


I hate to say it did. Of course I lied and told them I got it done at a tattoo parlor.

Also emo girls, especially in middle school and frehman year are worth 0% of the effort. It's all about the shy nerdy middle child girls.


----------



## Your NSA Handler (Feb 21, 2021)

Cold Brew said:


> It's all about the shy nerdy middle child girls.


High school me can confirm. Bitch got crazy by college, though.


----------



## Mal0 (Feb 21, 2021)

Your NSA Handler said:


> High school me can confirm. Bitch got crazy by college, though.


See I'd describe my dating experience in college, but I only got one semester in before Corona shut everything down.

Don't worry, I'm dumb enough to shoot for a masters, so I'll have time to accrue more stories.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 21, 2021)

Woke up


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Feb 21, 2021)

One time, I got a tattoo on my forehead that says 'damaged' so everyone would know I'm all messed up. My mom is gonna freak.


----------



## Cool Dog (Mar 20, 2021)

Didnt do this shit but maybe I should've because there was no social media yet so its not like humiliating videos of me being an edgelord would surface, unlike kids now whose tiktok videos will follow them to their graves


----------



## Syaoran Li (Mar 21, 2021)

The Virgin Amy Lee vs. The Chad Siouxsie Sioux






(I'm still surprised "Bring Me To Life" became a meme, tbh)


----------



## Chettuce (Apr 1, 2021)

Don't even know what Evanescence is but one time I bit my lip and started sucking my blood for like a hour somehow. My skin got more pale then it already was, that's pretty cooooool I guess.


----------



## BrokenLightbulbs (Apr 4, 2021)

If there is an Evanescence thread, this needs to be in it. 



			https://youtu.be/kYN_KrHkll0


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Apr 4, 2021)

Cutting yourself is emo, not goth. Goth is when you hate the world. Emo is when the world hates you.


----------



## Armin Meiwes (Aug 4, 2021)

Painted my urethra with black nail polish, and made a sushi bacon cheeseburger. TWU


----------



## Pee Cola (Aug 4, 2021)

It's a toss-up between listening to Sisters Of Mercy on Spotify and buying my wife a Morticia Addams Funko Pop for her birthday.


----------



## Ido (Aug 4, 2021)

I got a "No Regrets" tramp stamp with the same font as my favorite metal band logo. The fucking tattoo artist spelled it "No Regurts" though, but it's ok, no one can read it anyways.


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 3, 2021)

escapegoat said:


> Evanescence was goth?


Evanescence is gay and unrealistic.


----------



## SuperConglomerateWhale (Oct 4, 2021)

drtoboggan said:


> Evanescence is gay and unrealistic.


Why talk about The Police like that man?


----------



## drtoboggan (Oct 5, 2021)

SuperConglomerateWhale said:


> Why talk about The Police like that man?


The Police are gay and unrealistic too.


----------

